# kress collated gun



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody out there ever used a kress collated screw gun? Recently had ute window smashed and my hilti was stolen right in my drive way so im in the market for new gun. Will most likely go hilti again but the kress is about $400 cheaper and is german made so you would think its ok but I dont know anybody who owns one.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

brendon said:


> Anybody out there ever used a kress collated screw gun? Recently had ute window smashed and my hilti was stolen right in my drive way so im in the market for new gun. Will most likely go hilti again but the kress is about $400 cheaper and is german made so you would think its ok but I dont know anybody who owns one.


 no...sorry dude


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's hard to wrong with those Germans.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you looking for battery operated? or corded?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

moore said:


> It's hard to wrong with those Germans.


LOL made me think of the Shamwow infomercial guy, you know the Germans always make good stuff.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYvP_bCnS2I


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Are you looking for battery operated? or corded?


corded? :blink: somebody out there still uses this thing?


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Definitely want the battery and not the corded. Seems like nobody has ever heard of kress, me included until I looked them up and found out they have been around for like 80 years or there abouts and apparently make really good power tools. They have a distributor in Melbourne so I might go check it out when I get a spare minute and let you all know if its any good or not.


----------

